# QROPS



## greenman2841 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a QROPS based in the channel islands, I have retired back to England and been advised to transfer my QROPS back into the UK
Will I incur A TAX liability


----------



## SophieDIFA (May 23, 2021)

you can drawdown on your QROPS from the UK as it will just be treated as a personal pension income. The channel islands & UK have a DTA to avoid double taxation.

You could convert QROPS back to a UK SIPP without taxation, however, this can be a lengthy process and unnecessary, unless you are doing so to dramatically reduce fees, or if there was no Double Taxation Agreement.


----------

